# Not A Single One?



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm wondering what it say's about a community of people that never offered a single "Merry Christmas" greeting post?

You might think that after years of interaction there might be some one of you that would wish another a season's greeting. But no......certainly shouts something.

So as not to be found guilty of another act of narcissism: "May *you* all have a very Happy New Year".:grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/105881-merry-christmas.html

Don't be surprised if this is the only reply to your childish post. See, you are wrong. And many of us actually offered seasons greetings face to face. Then again, the Mods might just erase this whole post because it doesn't really belong in the 'Big Game' section.----------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

osageorange said:


> I'm wondering what it say's about a community of people that never offered a single "Merry Christmas" greeting post?
> 
> You might think that after years of interaction there might be some one of you that would wish another a season's greeting. But no......certainly shouts something.
> 
> So as not to be found guilty of another act of narcissism: "May *you* all have a very Happy New Year".:grin:


Geez osage I put one in the everything else forum,sorry you missed it,Oh and Happy New Year to you also:mrgreen:







Merry Christmas


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/105881-merry-christmas.html
> 
> Don't be surprised if this is the only reply to your childish post. See, you are wrong. And many of us actually offered seasons greetings face to face. Then again, the Mods might just erase this whole post because it doesn't really belong in the 'Big Game' section.----------SS


Bingo

.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

So you did Dunken. With grace, sincerity and heart felt I might add. Thank you.

You've saved the reputation of the boys. 

I'm pleased to have to take back my comment. 

Still I hope you all have a very Happy New Year.


----------

